# SUN JDK Quellcode zum Debuggen



## Gast (18. Aug 2008)

Hi,
gibt es seitens SUN SDKs mit Quellcode innerhalb den .jars, damit ich diese beim Debuggen nutzen kann?

Gruß


----------



## tfa (18. Aug 2008)

Es gibt ein src.zip, da stehen die Quellen drin.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Wenn du ein Betriebssystem mit integriertem Paketmanager verwendest, gibt es normalerweise ein Source Paket für das JDK.


----------

